# Female Kitten wanted willing to pay



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

We are looking to adopt a female kitten which is no younger than 8 weeks old that looks similar to our 3 year old female cat - so our cat has a companion as we feel she is lonely. We are after a kitten so our current cat (Who is neutered) can bring her up her way as if it is her own. 

The kitten will be well looked after by us and we are willing to pay between £5 to £50 maximum. 

We will only be able to accept kittens from the London area as this is were we live.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Firstly, well done on deciding to take on a second cat!
If your avatar is the lonely cat in question then you should have no problem finding one with a similar coat pattern as - believe it or not - this is considered to be one of the less popular colours/patterns in cats ( it's one of MY favourites and she is gorgeous)
As to 'bringing the kitten up' though, things might be more difficult. Most female cats make great mothers to their own kittens, however by 8 weeks of age they are starting to separate themselves from the kittens and actually trying to encourage the young cats to 'leave the nest' so to speak. So....your female is unlikely to automatically accept even a youngish kitten as her own and unconditionally. Not to say that they wont get on, but introductions should still be done slowly and carefully.
All cats have different temperaments and some females will be quite territorial with another female but may accept a male more easily.
Why not post the area of London you are in and we can suggest some local rescue centres.....Celia Hammond in Canning town or Lewisham are always snowed under with kittens come spring for example.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Firstly, well done on deciding to take on a second cat!
> If your avatar is the lonely cat in question then you should have no problem finding one with a similar coat pattern as - believe it or not - this is considered to be one of the less popular colours/patterns in cats ( it's one of MY favourites and she is gorgeous)
> As to 'bringing the kitten up' though, things might be more difficult. Most female cats make great mothers to their own kittens, however by 8 weeks of age they are starting to separate themselves from the kittens and actually trying to encourage the young cats to 'leave the nest' so to speak. So....your female is unlikely to automatically accept even a youngish kitten as her own and unconditionally. Not to say that they wont get on, but introductions should still be done slowly and carefully.
> All cats have different temperaments and some females will be quite territorial with another female but may accept a male more easily.
> Why not post the area of London you are in and we can suggest some local rescue centres.....Celia Hammond in Canning town or Lewisham are always snowed under with kittens come spring for example.


Yes the cat in question is the avatar. I know she probably won't take to the kitten automatically and I am fully aware of the slow introduction that has to be made so they get used to one another. I thought of getting an 8 week kitten because when Cuddles is used to the kitten being around the kitten will pick up her traits and behaviour and Cuddles will look after it plus it will give Cuddles a play mate.

I am located in Southwark, South East London. I have looked at the adoption centres and noticed there is alot of form filling, home visits etc to be done, not that I mind but thought if I could see if there are any kittens available on here as well in the mean time.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tomdorrian said:


> I am located in Southwark, South East London. I have looked at the adoption centres and noticed there is alot of form filling, home visits etc to be done, not that I mind but thought if I could see if there are any kittens available on here as well in the mean time.


Yes, you are right, there will be forms and a home check....but you could organise all that now so that you are ready as soon as kittens start coming into the rescue. Is Celia Hammond in Lewisham near enough for you to use? As I mentioned above, they seem to find it more difficult to home black and white cats than some other 'prettier' colours so would welcome you with open arms if that is exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

forgive me if this sounds rude but £50 is more likely to be the MINIMUM expected fee 

Also, most people on here will likely require home checks too


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

valeriewhiteside.....

I don't mind a home visit as I have nothing to hide.

I got Cuddles (My 3 year old) for nothing on gumtree and she was even delivered to my home 2 years ago in March from Thamesmead. I thought by offering some money I might be able to get a kitten. I don't know what the going rates are but I am not paying a fortune to line someones pocket and that's why I am willing to pay what I can afford (up to £50), I could go on gumtree and get one for nothing (free).


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes, you are right, there will be forms and a home check....but you could organise all that now so that you are ready as soon as kittens start coming into the rescue. Is Celia Hammond in Lewisham near enough for you to use? As I mentioned above, they seem to find it more difficult to home black and white cats than some other 'prettier' colours so would welcome you with open arms if that is exactly what you are looking for.


I see Celia Hammond in Lewisham had an open day today which I missed. Oh well I will have to keep my eye on their website and go to the next one.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Also got an open day tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

spid said:


> Also got an open day tomorrow


Oh I'll pop along. No problem and get registered. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tomdorrian said:


> Oh I'll pop along. No problem and get registered. Thanks for letting me know.


Yes, I just went on their web site and saw there was an open weekend. Also....they do not actually charge a set fee, just ask for a donation if it is possible.
One problem I can foresee though is that they prefer kittens to go in pairs....of course they may be happy that Cuddles is young enough to still want to play kitten games with her new companion.
they have lots of cute black and white cats on offer.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes, I just went on their web site and saw there was an open weekend. Also....they do not actually charge a set fee, just ask for a donation if it is possible.
> One problem I can foresee though is that they prefer kittens to go in pairs....of course they may be happy that Cuddles is young enough to still want to play kitten games with her new companion.
> they have lots of cute black and white cats on offer.......


I'll have a chat with them tomorrow.

As I said before I am willing to pay up to £50, so a donation in this respect is fine with me as I can't not pay them nothing as they are a charity and they are giving me kitten(s) to bring up and Cuddles a companion(s) for life.

I am excited about going there tomorrow and registering and I don't mind them doing a home visit it's cool with me before allowing me to have a/the kitten(s) because at the end of the day I have nothing to hide and they will see how content Cuddles is.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh.....so it is kitten*s* now is it???
I know they also offer vastly reduced prices for neutering, which might come in handy if you are looking to get more than one!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck in finding your new kitten(s), do keep us updated if you find one. _


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh.....so it is kitten*s* now is it???
> I know they also offer vastly reduced prices for neutering, which might come in handy if you are looking to get more than one!


It depends how things go. I am only looking for one kitten, but if they will only let them go in pairs I will have to take two.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _good luck in finding your new kitten(s), do keep us updated if you find one. _


I will update this thread when I successfully adopt a kitten or kittens and put a photo on here of the new kitten or kittens and Cuddles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Yes, you are right, there will be forms and a home check....but you could organise all that now so that you are ready as soon as kittens start coming into the rescue. Is Celia Hammond in Lewisham near enough for you to use? As I mentioned above, they seem to find it more difficult to home black and white cats than some other 'prettier' colours so would welcome you with open arms if that is exactly what you are looking for.


Well as from yesterday I had a new addition to the family. I was told from the Celia Hammond Trust thet if we introduce a kitten it might cause problems so ended up adopting an adorable male 2 year old (Well they think he's 2 years old because they have no previous history on him so they are guessing and they don't know his date of birth either) who they called Eddie but has been renamed Casper (The friendly cat). He has made himself right at home but Cuddles is cornering him constantly hissing and growling at him but he won't hiss back and instead puts his ears back and rolls on his back. Is this normal??

3am this morning whilst Cuddles was in my bedroom my flat mate let him out of his room and he went wondering around with his tail up and started playing before having a drink and going for wee, wee's. He hasn't yet eaten a full meal but has nibbled on some science plan biscuits. Is this normal (Is this because he's frieghtened)?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

tomdorrian said:


> Well as from yesterday I had a new addition to the family. I was told from the Celia Hammond Trust thet if we introduce a kitten it might cause problems so ended up adopting an adorable male 2 year old (Well they think he's 2 years old because they have no previous history on him so they are guessing and they don't know his date of birth either) who they called Eddie but has been renamed Casper (The friendly cat). He has made himself right at home but Cuddles is cornering him constantly hissing and growling at him but he won't hiss back and instead puts his ears back and rolls on his back. Is this normal??
> 
> 3am this morning whilst Cuddles was in my bedroom my flat mate let him out of his room and he went wondering around with his tail up and started playing before having a drink and going for wee, wee's. He hasn't yet eaten a full meal but has nibbled on some science plan biscuits. Is this normal (Is this because he's frieghtened)?


awwww well done for giving a older cat a chance  little confused as to why they suggested an adult cat would be easier for your cat to accept though  What your discribing sounds normal to me, casper is just nervous at the moment and doesnt feel like eating a full meal yet. Make sure the cats only have supervised access to eachother for the first week or so, also make sure casper has a seperate room where he can get away from cuddles until he has found his feet. Oh yeah we need pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Marley boy said:


> awwww well done for giving a older cat a chance  little confused as to why they suggested an adult cat would be easier for your cat to accept though  What your discribing sounds normal to me, casper is just nervous at the moment and doesnt feel like eating a full meal yet. Make sure the cats only have supervised access to eachother for the first week or so, also make sure casper has a seperate room where he can get away from cuddles until he has found his feet. Oh yeah we need pictures


Well I think its because I describe Cuddles temperment to them as she is normal laid back and care free and they said they had Casper (AKA Eddie) who had the same temperment and they had no indoor female cats. So they basically showed me Casper (AKA Eddie) and he took to me straight away, they even let me pick him up and he cuddled and head butt me.

Casper seems really settled its just Cuddles that's being funny which is understandable I guess as she is used to being alone.

Caspers safe area is my flat mates room as he feels safe in there. He's having a bit of chillout time at the moment as we have closed the door to the room as Cuddles keeps approaching him hissing and growling. I will upload some pics in the next 10 minutes as I have to take some.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

tomdorrian said:


> Well I think its because I describe Cuddles temperment to them as she is normal laid back and care free and they said they had Casper (AKA Eddie) who had the same temperment and they had no indoor female cats. So they basically showed me Casper (AKA Eddie) and he took to me straight away, they even let me pick him up and he cuddled and head butt me.
> 
> Casper seems really settled its just Cuddles that's being funny which is understandable I guess as she is used to being alone.
> 
> Caspers safe area is my flat mates room as he feels safe in there. He's having a bit of chillout time at the moment as we have closed the door to the room as Cuddles keeps approaching him hissing and growling. I will upload some pics in the next 10 minutes as I have to take some.


Here's some pictures of Casper:
This is him at the Celia Hammond Trust







This is him in his safe area







This is him making sure Cuddles isn't around







This is him relaxing after realising Cuddles isn't around


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow I'm impressed. Cuddles is just getting on with her own thing and every 5 to 10 minutes she's just popping into my flat mates room to check Casper is still there and then walking back out. The hissing and growling has stopped and it's like Cuddles is coming around to the fact that there is another cat in the flat.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow he's a handsome boy


I hope they can become friends soon (and easily)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

ella said:


> Wow he's a handsome boy
> 
> I hope they can become friends soon (and easily)


He is nice. I am gob smacked at how laid back and affectionate he is. He is really scared at the moment and is lying under the radiator in my flat mates room. He hasn't gone for a wee wee since 3am this morning and hasn't pooped yet at all. Is this normal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations & well done on adopting an adult cat. So many people want kittens and sometimes adult cats get overlooked, particually black & white cats. He is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

My lil Babies said:


> Congratulations & well done on adopting an adult cat. So many people want kittens and sometimes adult cats get overlooked, particually black & white cats. He is gorgeous by the way.


He is handsome little fella and there is such a horrible story that we were told about the reason why he ended up a the Celia Hammond Trust. He has been passed around from owner to owner all his life so far through being advertised in shops and online. His previous owners went to the Celia Hammond Trust saying they didn't want him, no other reason, and the Celia Hammond Trust said they couldn't take him in straight away as there was a waiting list, so the owners said if they couldn't take him immediately they were going to throw him off a 5th floor balcony so a member of the Celia Hammond Trust staff went and picked him up fearing his safety the same day and they ended up admitting him into their care. I think it's so cruel the way he has been treated in the past and it's no wonder he's so nervous. But I think he knows me and my flat mate are good people as he is so affectionate with us and is slowly coming around to the fact that he is going to be treated well. Also Cuddles is starting to accept him being here as she keeps going up to him and then walking off, and every 5 to 10 minutes she keeps going back into my flat mates room checking to see if he is alright.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

tomdorrian said:


> Here's some pictures of Casper:
> This is him at the Celia Hammond Trust
> View attachment 84362
> 
> ...


he looks very handsome in his tuxedo  what a cutie x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Casper is gorgeous :001_wub:

Congratulations and well done for adopting an older cat 

It sounds like it's going well  and Cuddles is checking to make sure Casper is still around  

Would love to see pics of Cuddles


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Casper is gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> Congratulations and well done for adopting an older cat
> 
> ...


Sure. Here's Cuddles:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

tomdorrian said:


> Sure. Here's Cuddles:
> View attachment 84386
> 
> View attachment 84385
> ...


I think these two are going to be ok.

Casper is in his safe area at the moment and seems content and Cuddles is sat in the window watching the world go by. I am happy the growling and hissing has stopped from Cuddles, Casper hasn't growled or hissed once.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

tomdorrian said:


> I think these two are going to be ok.
> 
> Casper is in his safe area at the moment and seems content and Cuddles is sat in the window watching the world go by. I am happy the growling and hissing has stopped from Cuddles, Casper hasn't growled or hissed once.


PLEASE SEE NEW THREAD: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/220369-new-addition-family.html#post1061802234


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations he is gorgeous _


----------

